# You know you have it bad when.....



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You have a dream about getting permission to fish a river that runs through a farmers land. I had this very detailed dream last night, one of those that seemed real. The area was near Circleville on the Scioto River. I have seen a couple places that I want to attempt & get permission to fish, the river looks great in the area,but I have never asked for permission yet. I wpoke up all happy that I got some fishing land, but then realized it was a dream!

Man, I need to catch some fish.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea Bryan that has to be a dream, no one is going to give anybody access to fish a public stretch of river????


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I sure wish I could use this guys land in Circleville. It looks great, but from what I've heard its almsot useless, noone gives you permission to park or walk through thei land in this strecth of the river.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

You know you got it bad when:

You have fishing buddies and bait store numbers in speed dial on your cell phone.

But you don't have your wifes number on it  

Bass Pro, Catfish Connection,Whacker Bait and Cabelas has accounts and all you have to do is call and order items since they already have all the other information  

You know you got it bad when your license plate looks like this.  










You know you got it bad when you own 2 boats, dozens of rods and reels,
thousands of dollars worth of tackle and accessories---but no suits or ties.

Or you see this on the back of your boat  










You know you got it bad when there are more pictures of you with a fish than there are pictures of you without a fish


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

where abouts are you looking in Circleville? I live here and know several that farm along the river

Never fished it always heard the river was dirty from all the columbus folk


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Polesnatcher, do you think these farmers would give people permission to fish the scioto?....I am slowly running out of places to fish because of slob fisherman trashing farmers land, thus they are closeing it to everybody.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Polesnatcher, I will be there from Fri night through the 2nd of May or so. Id be willing to ask ANY farmer if I could fish there.


----------

